# Is it possible to ovulate right after your period?



## ttc4number1

Is it possible to ovulate right after your period?


----------



## Dolphinz4

My mom said that both times she got pregnant were when she had sex right after her period ended- The Doc told her that she had a backwards cycle- So its possible!


----------



## mummykcc

I'm sure i got pregnant pretty soon after my peiod last time.


----------



## WannabemomV

If you have a short cycle than Yes...


----------



## Mommy2be20

I researched this last night because I'm in a confusing situation, thinking I've O'd just a couple days after af ended (really wacky and short cycles since coming off Depo). The answer I came up with most often, was yes, you can O shortly after af if you have really short cycles. Hope this helps !
:dust:


----------



## WannabemomV

I was having cycles of only 21 days when I first got off the pill. The online O calcultors were saying I should be Oing between day 5-8.. I normally am still bleeding on day 5.. i was so confused. I ended up using OPK to help figure out when I O each cycle


----------



## WantaBelly

Yes, its very possible look to the left<<<<<<<< My son is the result ;) (technically it wasn't just off my period, I had an early miscarriage and O'd right away, had a BFP 22 days after my mc)


----------



## brooke28

I am experiencing the same thing right now...I am on cd7 and havng o symptoms...af ended yesterday...so I am gonna go get an opk and test later...maybe I have been doing it all wrong....lol


----------



## jaydee79

hey im not sure if im ovulating neither at the right times its bizare i might to a little test next week and start ovulation strips when iv finished my period becuse everytime iv tried to test around my ovulation days i keep getting negative ovulation tests even tho im having regular AF cycles I thought i got a positive last month but unfortanatley OH was away i was kicking myself over it,, but everytime i test over the ovulating days im not so sure if i am properly ovulating i experience period pain after my AF has been and gone and it drives me nuts im on agnus castus atmo trying to help ttc :fool:


----------



## Mrstruth

I just went off my cycle Sunday I tested today and I am ovulating I am confusec


Dolphinz4 said:


> My mom said that both times she got pregnant were when she had sex right after her period ended- The Doc told her that she had a backwards cycle- So its possible!


----------



## KitKaboodle

Yep!! I went off my period, had an OOPS the next day...and thats how my oldest son got here!


----------



## lizlovelust

I ad AF CD1 to CD4 and I Oed on CD10, very early for me, super close to AF, not normal for me either!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hopefully these are signs of babu dust being thrown. Fingers crossed for me. I heard doing the BD before OV gives you a stinger change due to the maturity of DD sperm. This is frustrating and exciting


----------



## JamieLoves

I'm thinking this maybe happening to me,I spotted a bit earlier today and that's all,my period was about a week ago 6-7 days,and I'm spotting which never has happened so I've suspected implantation.The only thing is though it wasn't pink,or brown but brown would be old blood? I wouldn't need to suspect brown since my blood is fairly new eh?


----------



## littlemisscie

I got pregnant right after mine (3 days I think). It ended in a chemical though :(


----------



## JamieLoves

JamieLoves said:


> I'm thinking this maybe happening to me,I spotted a bit earlier today and that's all,my period was about a week ago 6-7 days,and I'm spotting which never has happened so I've suspected implantation.The only thing is though it wasn't pink,or brown but brown would be old blood? I wouldn't need to suspect brown since my blood is fairly new eh?

I wanted to recap today I felt slight pinching behind my belly button.Not quite sure whats going on.Also my breasts feel a bit tender aswell and thats never happened before.I don't want to get too carried away,but after ttc for a few months I hadn't felt this before.


----------

